# 240 SR20DET BLACK TOP SWAP



## 240SwaNgER (Feb 22, 2007)

HEY I GOT A 91 240SX I JUST GOT MY S14 SR20DET BLACKTOP AND WAS WONDERING WHAT KIND OF EXHAUST, BOOST CONTROLLER AND SUSPENSION I SHOULD GO WIT.....?....


----------

